# Seitentasche fürs Kinderrad, die man als Schulranzen benutzen kann



## Diman (30. April 2014)

Hat vllt. jemand ein Tipp? Die Tasche soll nicht allzu teuer sein. Bis jetzt habe ich Ortlieb Downtown ausgesucht, leider ist die eben kein Rucksack.


----------



## Heiko-78 (30. April 2014)

Kannst Du nicht umgekehrt vorgehen und einen Ranzen nehmen, den man dann am Fahrrad mit was auch immer befestigt? Für welches Alter ist die Lösung denn gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (30. April 2014)

ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einer guten Lösung um einen Ranzen an ein Beinn 20L zu bekommen. So eine richtig gute Idee habe ich noch nicht...


----------



## Heiko-78 (30. April 2014)

Was wäre mit dem Vaude Cycle 22 oder 28? Vaude.com


----------



## Ann (30. April 2014)

hmm, ich weiß ja nicht, aber bei den bikes legt ihr ganz viel wert auf gewicht und ergonomie, aber beim schulranzen nicht 
ich kann euch als schulrucksack den ergobag nur empfehlen und für die größeren den ergobag satch http://www.ergobag.de/. zumin. beim ergobag kann die kleine auch mit dem ranzen auf dem rücken fahrrad fahren und der ranzen ist super, da er genau angepaßt werden kann und das gewicht sehr gut verteilt. gott sei dank sind keine schweren bücher drin, denn die meisten sachen, auch turnschuhe etc. bleiben bei denen in der schule. 

ansonsten läßt sich der ranzen bei unserem isla gepäckträger auch recht gut festschnallen. geht das bei euch nicht?


----------



## derkuhtreiber (30. April 2014)

Schulranzen + Gepäckträger + Korb?


----------



## jplonka (1. Mai 2014)

Ich habe auch lange gesucht und keine 1a Lösung gefunden. Habe sogar Ortlieb mal angeschrieben, ob die nicht mal sowas entwickeln wollen. Antwort war ein entschiedenes Nein. Ratio war glaube ich, dass es ein extremes Nischenprodukt wäre und dass ein schwerer Ranzen bei seitlicher Anbringung die allermeisten Kinder vor sehr große Probleme stellen wird. Ich denke auch, daß beispielsweise Ortlieb keinen Bock hat, sich dem Schulranzen-Zirkus auszusetzen, d.h. von der Stiftung Warentest bescheinigt zu bekommen, dass das aktuelle Modell mangelhaft ist, da es nur 50 cm2 Reflektionsfläche und nicht 51 cm2 hat, von Kindern genervt zu werden, weil es kein Prinzessin-Lillifee Modell gibt,  von den Eltern, die ganz genau wissen wollen, ob die Schulterriemen auch Phthalat-frei sind, Leute, die es mit Hüftgurt wollen, andere, bei denen es nur ohne geht...
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hat Jack wolfskin ja mal den Einstieg in das Schulranzen-Geschäft versucht und sich eine ziemlich blutige Nase geholt. Ich kann Hersteller verstehen, die da dankend abwinken. 
Zur Ergonomie:
Ich persönlich weiß nicht, ob man bei einem Ranzen, der am Fahrrad in die Schule transportiert wird,  die Mega Hüft- und Schultergurte braucht, die längste Zeit soll so ein Ding ja bestimmungsgemäß am Gepäckträger hängen. 
Zu potentiellen Kandidaten: Ortlieb Vario ist m.E. interessant,  taugt aber nicht für Grundschüler, da zu groß und insgesamt wenig Schulranzen-like. Wir haben uns zum Zwecke des Transports von Kram zum Kindergarten für ne ortlieb downtown entschieden. Diese Tasche ist aber m.E. kaum für Grundschulkinder geeignet, insbesondere, wenn sie beladen ist,  da nur Schultergurt und der ist noch zu lang. Generell ist ein Problem bei allen denkbaren Alternativen, dass sie sehr wenig Ranzen-like sind, was vielleicht objektiv von der Funktion her noch zu verkraften wäre, aber subjektiv für die meisten Kinder schwierig sein dürfte- mit fast jeder Farradtaschenlösung werden die Kinder krass aus der Norm fallen, was m.E. in dem Alter echt schwierig ist. 
Unsere Tochter hat nen "normalen" Schulranzen bekommen,  auch weil sie ob des kurzen Weges wohl meistens zu Fuß gehen wird. 
Ranzen in Korb finde ich aus eigener Erfahrung scheiße, Schwerpunkt wandert hoch, ständig rutscht was. Dem Abspannen mit Spinne stehe ich skeptisch gegenüber, weil ein Bekannter Mitte 20 dabei fast ein Auge verloren hätte und weil ich auch hier ein Verrutschen und Herunterfallen befürchte. 
Habe mal kurz über eine Lösung a la bob yak nachgedacht, aber ich glaube, meine Tochter würde lieber sterben, als mit sowas in die Schule zu fahren.
Lösungsansatz könnte das Anbringen von Haken an dem Ranzen sein, aber ob solche mcguyver Aktionen möglich sind, hängt wohl vom Modell ab und dürfte meiste ns scheiße aussehen, die wasserfestigkeit beeinträchtigen und ggf auch das Tragen.


----------



## Toolkid (2. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht wäre ein Alternativer Ansatz, einen Gepäckträger(aufsatz) mit ordenlichen Befestungsmöglichkeiten für Schulranzen zu finden.

Im Zweifelsfall kann man ja eine flache Holzkiste schreinern (lassen) und eine Befestigung mit leichten Spanngurt realisieren.


----------



## KIV (2. Mai 2014)

Die Idee mit nem Rucksack oder ner Tasche mit Tragegurt zum Einhängen am Gepäckträger scheitert für mich schon an den ganzen Riemen/Bändern, die in Hinterradnähe einfach nix zu suchen haben.
Holzkiste am hochwertigen Kinderrad??? Alles klar..! ;-)

Die Lösung heißt Rucksack und wird idealer Weise auf dem Rücken getragen. Dort entwickelt die Masse am wenigsten Eigendynamik, stört nicht beim Auf- und Absteigen und das Rad kippt auch nicht um, weil der Ständer überfordert wird.


----------



## trolliver (4. Mai 2014)

Wir haben noch gut ein Jahr Zeit, aber seit Philipp in einem Billigladen mit Ranzen der 35€-Klasse fast in Tränen ausbrach, als ich ihm noch keinen kaufen wollte, schaue ich mich auch schonmal um. Da ich im Rucksackbereicht Deuter fast für unschlagbar halte, habe ich auch nach deren Schulrucksäcken geschaut, doch die fand ich nicht so überzeugend. Ich bin dann auch bei Ergobag gelandet, finde da mehreres gut. Die Tests von Ranzen finde ich auch überwiegend lächerlich wegen der Reflektorfläche etc. Philipp fährt ohnehin tags wie nachts mit Licht. Mich interessieren eigentlich nur Ergonomie und Haltbarkeit. Und ein bißchen Design... aber einen reflektierenden Wickie findet man wahrscheinlich schneller als einen Ranzen damit, der auch sonstige Vorgaben erfüllt.

@Ann : wie lange habt Ihr die Ergobags schon? Halten die? Bei Amazon gibt es ein paar, die sich über die mangelnde Robustheit beschweren. Ich gehe mit meinem täglichen Begleiter von Deuter wenig sorgsam um und der hält jahrelang. Philipp ist da eher... räusper ... noch robuster (jeden Tag Belastungstests...  ) im Umgang, so daß ich auf keinen Fall einen Scout für gefühlte 500€ kaufen werde, der nach zwei Tagen aussieht wie nach zwei Jahren Gebrauch. Über die Haltbarkeit kann ich freilich nichts sagen.

Zum Design: klar möchte Philipp, daß sein Lieblingsheld drauf ist (aktuell Yoda, nicht mehr Wickie), doch wenn er merkt, daß sich etwas besser trägt / fährt / nutzen läßt, sieht er das auch ein. Mit dem Deuter Kid kommt er im Kindergartenalter prima klar und fährt auch längere Strecken damit, so daß ich einen guten Rucksack einem Ranzen jederzeit vorziehen würde, zumal dann vernünftige Hüftstützen (von Hüftgurten kann da noch nicht die Rede sein) verfügbar sind, sowohl von Deuter als auch von Ergobag. Und wenn man will, bekommt man die auch ans Rad, doch darüber mache ich mir erst Gedanken, wenn Philipp den Wunsch äußert.

Auf unseren Reisefullys ist auf dem Sattelstützgepäckträger eine gelochte 10mm Siebdruckplatte in passender Größe mit Kabelbindern befestigt, worauf zusätzlich zu Ortliebs Frontrollern vorn unsere Daypacks (bei mir immerhin mit 32l Volumen) mittels Gurten befestigt wurden. Das hat mehrere Reisen, auch durch unwegsame Gebiete wie in Marokko, ausgehalten und war vom Fahrgefühl her weniger schlimm, als ich befürchtete, wir haben uns schnell dran gewöhnt. Das könnte man noch optimieren und statt einer Siebdruckplatte auch eine aus Alu nehmen, statt der Spanngurte solche mit Fastexschnallen und festnieten etc. Vorteil für Rucksäcke ist die breitere Auflagefläche, durch die die Rucksackgurte besser auf dem Träger gehalten werden können, zudem sitzt der Rucksack mit zwei Gurten bombenfest. Aktuell und seit Jahren nutzen wir diese Konstruktion für Transporte aller Art sowie für unsere Schlösser. Klapperfrei.

Oliver


----------



## Ann (4. Mai 2014)

huhu oliver, wir nutzen den ergobag jetzt seit einem 3/4 jahr und haben keinerlei probleme. ok, meine maus geht sehr sorgsam mit ihren sachen um, aber hier haben sehr, sehr viele kinder die ergobags, weil die im ranzenladen vor ort verkauft werden. die meisten kinder, die auf ranzenparty waren, haben zig ranzen aufprobiert und fast alle sind beim ergobag hängen geblieben. die klassische form war für meine maus eine katastrophe, viel zu schwer und zu klobig. die klotze waren so weit hoch, bis sie bequem am rücken waren, daß die seitensicht eingeschränkt war, beim rennen knallt die untere kante in den rücken und und und. 

beim laufenden schulbus sind es 5 jungs und meine kleine und bis auf einen haben alle die ergobags. die jungs räubern mit ihren ergo´s wirklich rum, setzen sich drauf, schmeissen, spielen schildkröte etc., bis jetzt ist noch keiner kaputt gegangen. bei ihrem freund ist beim mäppchen der reißverschluß kaputt gewesen, wurde anstandslos ein neues von ergobag geschickt. ganz toll find ich auch die designs, denn mit den kletties schön verändernbar und die ranzen an sich, sind zeitlos. wäre es ein "hello kitty" oder "lillifee" käme spät. in der 3ten klasse: "ich will nen neuen ranzen, mit so nem babyteil lauf ich nicht mehr rum......!" das hat man bei den ergobags nicht! das teil läßt sich wirklich super anpassen, der sportbeutel ist am ranzen anklippbar und damit auch verräumt und mit dem sicherheitset sind sie auch wirklich gut sichtbar. das war mit wichtiger, wie ein ranzen der komplett orange ist, sicher hin- oder her, meine kleine findet, die sehen scheiße aus. so sind die orangen teile im herbst/winter dran und jetzt wieder weg. habe unseren jetzt in den osterferien in der waschmaschine gewaschen, schaut aus wie neu. wie gesagt, wir sind super zufrieden und würden den gleichen sofort wieder kaufen. einzigstes manko, vielleicht bekommt ergobag das noch in griff ist, daß die gurte immer mal wieder rutschen und nachgezogen werden müssen, das sollte noch verbessert werden! scout werden hier gar nicht verkauft, ich sag jetzt lieber mal nicht, warum sie bei allen läden aus dem sortiment genommen wurden, wie uns das die verkäufer erklärt haben  

geh mit Philipp mal auf eine ranzenparty und dann kannst du es sehen und entscheiden. wir waren auch 1 jahr vor der einschulung auf der ranzenparty, so hat man noch zeit, vielleicht einen guten fast neuen in der bucht oder so zu bekommen. hat bei uns auch geklappt, wir haben nen neuen, orginal verpackten ergobag zum super preis bekommen, weil der ranzen doppelt geschenkt wurde und einer verkauft wurde. 

zum biken hat meine kleine jetzt den tatonka baloo bekommen, das teil ist auch klasse. vor allem gerade fürs radeln super, da er sehr schmal ist (sie ja auch) und auch brust- und hüftgurt hat. da haben wir auch einige anprobiert, die passform war vom tatonka für unsere maus perfekt. 

wünsch euch allen nen schönen sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (4. Mai 2014)

Basil Klappkorb?


----------



## trolliver (4. Mai 2014)

Hi Ann, vielen Dank für deine Erfahrungen. Ich werde mir die Dinger mit Philipp ansehen, mal sehen, was er sagt. Den Scout habe ich nur stellvertretend für die vielen verschiedenen Quaderförmigen Ungetüme genannt, die überall verkauft werden. Sowas würde ich meinen Kindern nicht antun wollen.

Ranzenparty? Ist ja lustig, nie gehört. Hört sich nach Tupperparty an... Ich werde mal schauen, wo die Ergobags hier verkauft werden, so klein ist Oldenburg ja nicht.

@Cyborg  :  Die Klappkörbe gibt's schon ewig, hatte ich mal an einem Hollandrad vor über 20 Jahren. An einem leichten Fahrrad täte mir das weh, zudem ist der Name Programm: sie klappern. 

Oliver


----------



## Ann (4. Mai 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ranzenparty? Ist ja lustig, nie gehört. Hört sich nach Tupperparty an... Ich werde mal schauen, wo die Ergobags hier verkauft werden, so klein ist Oldenburg ja nicht.



ist auch fast wie tupperparty  habt ihr bestimmt auch, die einladungen bekommt man eigentlich immer im kindergarten und es steht in den zeitungen. dort stellen halt händler all ihre modell aus (meist in turnhallen) und es kann ausgiebig getestet werden. macht wirklich sinn und selbst die kleinen sind so schnell zu überzeugen. das "wunschmodell" meiner maus war auch so ein ungetüm, den hatte sie dann auf, waren noch keine bücher drin und sie ist fast hintenüber gekippt  hatte sich schnell erledigt 

achja, das konzept schulrucksack wurde ja sooooo verteufelt, witzigerweise bieten nun auch scout, mcneill  und schuldmod ebenfalls rucksackranzen für grundschüler an  die hier gibt es auch schon länger http://physio-schulranzen.de/ einfach testen, dann findet ihr auch den passenden rucksack. vor allem nicht kirre machen lassen, von solchen schwachsinn, den man immer wieder im internet oder zeitschriften findet. von wegen, "schulrucksack ist mehr was für die optik und weniger gut für den rücken" und sonstigen bockmist! sowas blödes verfassen dann noch autoren von angeblichen fachseiten, da könnte man davon rennen. die haben bestimmt noch NIE den direkten vergleich gemacht und sich mit kindern beschäftigt - peinlich sowas! laß deinen kleinen ausgiebig testen, rennen, pack ein paar bücher rein und dann werdet ihr sehen, was für ihn am besten ist!


----------



## Diman (5. Mai 2014)

Heiko-78 schrieb:


> Was wäre mit dem Vaude Cycle 22 oder 28? Vaude.com


Danke, kannte ich noch nicht. Mal schauen.



Ann schrieb:


> hmm, ich weiß ja nicht, aber bei den bikes legt ihr ganz viel wert auf gewicht und ergonomie, aber beim schulranzen nicht
> ich kann euch als schulrucksack den ergobag nur empfehlen und für die größeren den ergobag satch http://www.ergobag.de/.


Bei dem ganzen Mist was man in die Schule tragen muss ist das Ranzengewicht wohl nebensächlich.  Unser der-die-das wiegt übrigens knapp 900gr. Ergobag kannte ich auch noch nicht, ich hätte doch lieber eine Lösung als Seitentasche.



derkuhtreiber schrieb:


> Schulranzen + Gepäckträger + Korb?


Diese Lösung ist suboptimal, der Korb mit Ranzen stört ziemlich beim Ein- Ausstieg und der Sohnemann fährt sozusagen eine Schlangenlinie.


PS: Solche lange Kommentare habe schon lange nicht gelesen.


----------



## Ann (5. Mai 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Mist was man in die Schule tragen muss ist das Ranzengewicht wohl nebensächlich.



deswegen schrieb ich ja auch ERGONOMIE  macht für uns schon einen unterschied, ob die kilos verteilt werden und die kinder es nicht so schwer empfinden, oder ob die kilos am nacken hängen, in den rücken drücken und beim rennen rein knallen, oder alles an den schultern hängt. dann hilft es auch nichts, wenn der ranzen etwas leichter ist! gerade weil es soviel zum tragen ist, finde ich es wichtig etwas für die kleinen zu kaufen, wo sich das gewicht optimal verteilt... wie alt ist das kind denn überhaupt?

mal wieder ne laienfrage, wenn du so einen ranzen, mit all dem gewicht, an nur eine seite vom rad hängst, wird das nicht total unwuchtig beim fahren und gerade auch beim auf- und absteigen


----------



## Diman (6. Mai 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> wie alt ist das kind denn überhaupt?


9, aber leicht.  



Ann schrieb:


> mal wieder ne laienfrage, wenn du so einen ranzen, mit all dem gewicht, an nur eine seite vom rad hängst, wird das nicht total unwuchtig beim fahren und gerade auch beim auf- und absteigen


Gute Frage, probiere heute mit meiner Ortlieb-Tasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (11. Mai 2014)

Nach langem hin und hier, habe ich Satch gekauft (und eine vernünftige Trinkflasche dazu ). Danke nochmal Ann.


----------



## Ann (11. Mai 2014)

hey super, das freut mich, daß du etwas gefunden hast! denke schon, daß du eine gute wahl getroffen hast. die farbe und die passende flasche dazu, schauen tollen aus! und wie findest du die passform von den ergobag´s?


----------



## Diman (12. Mai 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> und wie findest du die passform von den ergobag´s?


Der Rucksack sitzt ziemlich fest, da wackelt gar nichts nicht mal beim Laufen. Lässt sich gut einstellen, also ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Ann (12. Mai 2014)

danke für die antwort diman. den satch hatten wir noch nicht, aber die schulranzen von denen sind allgemein sehr gut, finde ich  endlich rennen, springen, radlen ohne daß der ranzen stört und in den rücken knallt


----------



## pebcak (20. Mai 2014)

Mein Sohn (13) trägt seinen Satch jetzt schon über ein Jahr. Der wächst mit, was vorallem jetzt ein wirklicher Vorteil ist und er hält auch den nicht ganz pflegeleichten Umgang meines pubertierenden Teenagers bisher problemlos aus.


----------

